# Who Suffers from Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder?



## lilianborden40 (Feb 4, 2021)

Anxiety disorders encompass a number of medical conditions that deal with anxiety, and one of these conditions, in particular, is post-traumatic stress disorder. Unlike other mental illnesses, post-traumatic stress disorder has nothing to do with genetics. It is purely derived from your experiences in the past. Millions of people deal with post-traumatic stress disorder every year, and if you know someone who has had one of the following experiences, you should keep a watchful eye in order to be sure that post-traumatic stress disorder does not develop.

The largest group of people dealing with post-traumatic stress disorder is veterans. While at war, veterans are exposed to a number of horrible things, including death, destruction, injury too horrible to imagine, famine, abandonment of children, and rage. Often war is a time of terror, and this takes a toll on mental health. When these military personnel return home, there is often an inability to mesh back into normal society, which is why you’ll see a number of homeless veterans still today. Post-traumatic stress disorder is common, and many veterans experience dreams of their times in the service. The United States government allocates money to help these victims, so if you are a veteran and worried that the things you’ve experienced while at war could be disrupting your life, see a doctor, even if you do not have health insurance to cover treatment costs.

Victims of horrible crimes, especially rape, may also experience post-traumatic stress disorder. This medical condition often shows itself when a person is experiencing something reminiscent of the time when the crime happened. For example, a woman who was raped in the past may not be able to be intimate with another person for a long time. This extends to other crime victims as well. Dreams may occur, or a person may start avoiding certain activities or areas because of fear, even if these places and situations are very safe in rational thought.

Accidents can also cause post-traumatic stress disorder. You may find that you cannot remember a car accident if you suddenly wake up in the hospital. This may not be due to brain injuries, but rather to your brain blocking these memories because they are too difficult to bear to remember. You may also experience other symptoms typical of post-traumatic stress disorder and may form phobias of the things that caused your accident.

Post-traumatic stress disorder can affect anyone, regardless of how strong of a person you may be. When you go through a horrifying event, it is hard to remove yourself from the scare of that situation. Everyone surviving something terrible will have a period of time where they feel fear or nausea when remembering the event, but if you find that these thoughts are disrupting your daily life, you should see a doctor for treatment right away.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I have PTSD from a past event that took place over roughly 2 years. There are places near where I live I can't easily go back to because it triggers me and I get flashbacks of a very...lonely, confusing, and scary time for me in my life. It's like it rips me out of the present moment and I'm living almost 15 years in the past. Even writing this I feel it a little but I know it will pass.


----------

